# Uploading to Facebook and look Grainy??



## abm (Jan 4, 2011)

I just got a new camera and ever since, and photos look grainy when uploaded to Facebook but look great everywhere else. I read the post where the persons were blurry, but thats not what is happening to mine. They look really grainy, even after I tried making the image a bit smaller in size. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Destin (Jan 4, 2011)

abm said:


> I just got a new camera and ever since, and photos look grainy when uploaded to Facebook but look great everywhere else. I read the post where the persons were blurry, but thats not what is happening to mine. They look really grainy, even after I tried making the image a bit smaller in size. Does anyone know how to fix this?



Not much you can to as far as I know. It's the way facebook compresses photos. 

My advice: Start a flickr, post there and link to it on facebook.


----------



## abm (Jan 4, 2011)

Destin said:


> abm said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a new camera and ever since, and photos look grainy when uploaded to Facebook but look great everywhere else. I read the post where the persons were blurry, but thats not what is happening to mine. They look really grainy, even after I tried making the image a bit smaller in size. Does anyone know how to fix this?
> ...


 That's a good idea- they look fine on Flickr. Thanks! At least I know its not something wrong with my new baby!


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, the way Facebook compresses their photos really messes up my shots all the time.

You can always try uploading in High Resolution now on their though. Not sure if there's much of a difference though in the basic view when that's done.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 4, 2011)

Destin said:


> abm said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a new camera and ever since, and photos look grainy when uploaded to Facebook but look great everywhere else. I read the post where the persons were blurry, but thats not what is happening to mine. They look really grainy, even after I tried making the image a bit smaller in size. Does anyone know how to fix this?
> ...



That pretty much works like a charm.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

Actually I've mentioned this many times. To upload images to FB you have to take a couple steps. 100 ppi or smaller and lower image size to 8x12 and smaller. Works fine.


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2011)

Facebook wasn't designed to display photographs in a quality way.

I see Zuckerberg just got an infusion of cash from Goldman Sachs and a Russian investor and he is now worth an estimated $14,000,000,000.00. 

That's 14 thousand, millions. If Zuckerbeg never made another $0.10 and were to spend an average of _only_ *$83,333.33* a *month*, he could continue doing so every month, for the next 14,000 years. $14 billion is a lot of money. 

Facebook it's self is said to be worth $50 billion.

85% of all the wealth in the US is held by just 15% of the population.


----------



## abm (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Actually I've mentioned this many times. To upload images to FB you have to take a couple steps. 100 ppi or smaller and lower image size to 8x12 and smaller. Works fine.


 
I'll give that a try. Thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zrock (Jan 4, 2011)

If your having trouble with your pic's and FB go back to the simple unloader. I was having trouble uploading mine with the new unloader and always use the simple unloader and it works fine that way


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 4, 2011)

You can now upload in "high resolution". I don't how much it affects the picture though.


----------

